# POW glove sizing



## ek3 (Jan 17, 2009)

I need help with their sizing since no store sells them here.
By their size chart it seems their sizing seems to run a full size smaller than most brands.

In Burton gloves I'm an xs but dakine i'm a small but with a little left over around the fingertips.
I have wide hands with shorter fingers than palm.
Just want to know what your glove size is with these brands to get the general idea.
thanks


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

burton baker mittens: L (it fits me perfectly)
Dakine cobras: L (the large is a little smaller than i would like)
Pow Tantos: L (this fit is perfect)

just some perspective, hope it helps. Btw, the POW gloves are better quality than my burtons and dakine, they have 35+ days on them with little to no wear, very warm as well, highly recomended to get some POW leathers.


----------



## ek3 (Jan 17, 2009)

wow thanks. i'm looking either the mega or villain or even the tonic. Now i wonder what my size is.
Dakine's were tight around my hands but long for my fingers. I'm hoping pow's aren't a slim fit


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

they are not a slim fit, I fit fine, it's not tight or anything, and i got plenty (but not too much) room around my palm. Yeah, my dakines were a bit tight, the POWs are bigger, and fit better. (POWs are not a slim fit, at least to me. They are a bigger fit than dakines for sure.

check out the Tantos too.

it depends on what kind of temps you are ridding, but i'd go with a leather pair if you ride semi frequently, cause there is nothing like a broken in leather glove, putting my hands in feel awesome once they are broken down.

If you have good blood circulation and aren't ridding in super cold temps i'd go with the villans, they look sick! If your hands get cold easily i'd go with Tantos or the Megas.

Villans are a ligher glove.

The Tantos have keep my warm till round 20F and then i goto my mittens. (but i have super boney fingers that get cold super easy)

hope this helps


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I find that Pow Gloves tend (but not always) run a tad bit small for me. I have big mitts, but typically an XL glove is fine. Several of POW gloves XL's are a tight to not fitting at all for me. Then again, my current pair of mid weight gloves are POW gloves and they fit me fine.


----------



## photohunts (Apr 9, 2010)

Just bought the POW tanto. I measured around my knuckles and I was a little over 8". I ordered the Medium and it was a perfect fit. I like em tight...


----------



## ELEVMAN (Jan 17, 2011)

I have the Burton Baker Under Glove and the POW Tormenta glove both in Large. The Tormenta is a snug fit and the fingers seem to be shorter for me. The Tormenta's came with glove liners and I can't even begin to put the gloves on with the liners.


----------



## gauntlet09 (Feb 15, 2011)

Not sure about size, but my hand _shape_ sounds similar to yours and they fit great (the digits aren't too long). Nice gloves.


----------



## ek3 (Jan 17, 2009)

thank you all for the info. I've only heard great things about POW and their durability since my burton superpipe gloves have two tears in the seams.
my hand measures from 7.5 to 8 inches in circumference so i will be going with mediums. I'm looking at the tormenta's since they have a longer cuff but i also want the "free" liner that comes with the mega glove. i just shoegoo'ed my superpipe gloves so i'm gonna look at some warmer gloves for next season.

To you POW glove owners, how well does hipora work? I've only used gore-tex so i am a bit curious how the hipora compares. Also what waterproofs leather the best?


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

My glove does not have the Hipora insert so i can't help you there, but if you get a leather glove from POW, they include a nikiwax water proofing thing that you smear all over the gloves and makes em even more water proof.

I have yet to use the nikiwax that they provided cause my gloves are waterproof enough without it, but if for some reason they start to loose their proofness i will for sure be putting on the nikiwax.

the gloves i had before were goretex, and my POWs are not, but they are still just as breathable, i don't notice any difference at all.


----------



## ek3 (Jan 17, 2009)

strange that your gloves don't have the hipora insert like it says on the site.


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

^ ooo sry, i was looking at the insulation, not liner, so they do have Hipora.

well it works just fine i'd say hah. when i get snow in my gloves i can just leave it in and it will somehow leave the glove haha, i can't really say it blows me away, but neither does gortex.

It does it's job.


----------

